# Introducing myself and my boys to the forum :)



## lajc91 (Nov 25, 2012)

My name is laura and i have just joined this site  I thought i would introduce myself and my boys to you all!!

The chestnut is my oldie Oscar (15.3hh connemaraXtb), he is 22 years young and acts like a 2 year old sometimes! love him to pieces!!


The other is my newbie Cameron (14.2hh Highland), he is 6 years old and seeming quite happy in his new home! He has just came to me and he is the sweetest pony ever, although i am slightly worried i am too big for him as i don't think he has made 14.2hh. What do you guys think? x


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forums! Lush horsey and pony!!! You don't look too big for Cameron at all, he is a highland after all and they can carry a lot of weight. But i can't tell how big or small he is from that photo


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I love Highlands & by where your feet are you don't look too big for him & they are very sturdy horses anyway. How much do you weigh? If that isn't a rude question?


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't think asking height or weight is a crime in the horse world ahaha. I remember my ex-boss asking a client over the phone, and she got really touchy!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome Laura!! 

Your boys are soo handsome!! :001_wub:


----------



## lajc91 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everyone  cameron is passported at 14.2hh but i dont think he ever made it that big lol i have estimated him at around 14hh! We worked in the school today without any problems with him carrying me etc i am around 5foot 5 and i think i am maybe around 14 stone :s lol xx


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

your boys are lovely, stunning oscar and what a cutie cameron is! You look fine to me, cameron is a right chunk you two will do just fine together. My boy is about 13.3 he is just turning 5 and I am 5ft 4 and weight around 10 stone, I never feel too big for my boy, he is also a tank and carrys me with no issues. would love to see more photos of your boys, what are your plans for cameron?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

lajc91 said:


> Hi everyone  cameron is passported at 14.2hh but i dont think he ever made it that big lol i have estimated him at around 14hh! We worked in the school today without any problems with him carrying me etc i am around 5foot 5 and i think i am maybe around 14 stone :s lol xx


Well, from the pic of you both you certainly don't look 14 stone. If he's happy to carry you don't worry about it.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome (even tho I am also a relative newbie) I am 13st and ride my 14.2 Highland x










and they are built and can carry up to 20 stone, or two stags, and tbh I would prefer my weight to be measured in stags!! as I would be 1 and a 1/3 of a stag!!


----------



## lajc91 (Nov 25, 2012)

Haha hi everyone! Glad nobody thinks i am too big for him because i am in love! lol don't know what plans are yet he has done a bit of everything including trec but i havent really done anything apart from jump and that was a looooong time ago! hes mainly a fun happy hacker/bit of everything because oscars my jumper! lol xx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------

